# Web Designal iskola kezdodik!



## Melitta (2004 November 28)

KEdves Baratunk Ataway kozremukodesevel elinditunk egy web Designal iskolat!
Aki szeretne jelentkezni ra, aki meg akar tanulni hogy kell egy weboldalt elkesziteni sajat maganak,akinek meg nincs es szeretne, akinek van es szeretne boviteni,aki csak a fejtagitast szereti azoknak maris lehet jelentkezni itt.
Vegig neztem a tagoldalakat es bizony sok embernek nincs, es ez a mai vilagban igazan nelkulozhetetlene valik rovidesen.
NEm vennem a lelkemre hogy valamiben hianyt szenvedjetek :lol: 
Ataway kivalo szakember, jo tanito bacsi lesz fel van hatalmazva a nadpalca hasznalatra is ha valaki elkezdi es nem fejezi be! :wink: 
A jelentkezest itt lehet megtenni szepen sorban. :wink:


----------



## klari (2004 November 28)

Kaphatnánk egy kicsit bővebb információt? Milyen hosszú a tanfolyam? Mikor kezdődik és meddig tart? Hol lesz megtartva? Mennyibe kerül?
Engem érdekelne.


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 28)

*Kedves nettezök, tanulni akarók*

Kedves Nettezök,

A CanadaHun felkért hogy tarcsak egy kis tanitást webkészitéssel kapcsolatosan. Hát az semmi gond számomra, söt inkább örömmel teljesitem. Na most, én úgy gondoltam el az egészet, hogy részletekben adom elö - vagyis fejezetekben. Elkezdem az alapfogalmakkal, mert vannak akik talán igen fejlettnek találnálnak dolgokat és kifejezéseket. Igy aztán fejezetröl fejezetre fejlesztené darabosan magát. Mert mint ahogy a szólás is mondja "Elöbb az alapot kell a házhoz elökésziteni, és majd a többi részét".

Tehát kezdjünk neki és ne is húzzuk tovább az idöt. Azonban megkérném mindenki figyelmét, hogy amennyiben csak lehet vegyék az itteni dolgokat komolyan - persze egy kis viccelödés nem árt - és lehetöleg témához kapcsolóan. Mindez nekem is idöbe, elöállitásba és türelembe kerül. Netán valaki akarna segiteni fáradozásomért, szivesen fogadom. Köszönöm.

Hát akkor kezdjük el a tanúlást. Majd a "BEVEZETÉS" holnaptól, November 28-tól lessz kitéve és máris lehet olvasni.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

Örömmel segítek, ha elfogadod. Persze a tanulásra is kész vagyok. Arra mindig. De áruld el nekem előlegben, hogy a Flash MX 2004-ben ha ki akarok nyitni egy Flash 5-ben készült fla-t, akkor miért írja ki, hogy unexpected file format ?


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 28)

Elöször is a 05-ös ben több újdonságok és enhanced dolgok vannak. Ugyan úgy van mint a windows - ezek azok a dolgok amiket én sem nagyon kedvelek, a elöbbi windows szytemen nem tudod használni a windows XP dolgokat. Külonben is nem nitsa ki az swf fileokat, csak a fla fileokat modifikáláshoz. Tehát ahhoz hogy egy flash filet modifikálj meg kell legyen a fla (raw - nyers) anyagod/fileod.

Remélem ezzel segitettem.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

Sajnos nem. A Flash 5 két éve van meg, az MX a legújabb verzió. Következésképpen kutya kötelessége lenne felismerni a korábbi verziókat. Az swf-et minden gond nélkül nyitja. Kész flash5-ben készült swf filek minden további nélkül behozhatók, a moziban alkalmazhatók. De az fla nem nyílik az istennek sem. No most ez azért bosszant, mert szeretném a honlapomat átírni, hogy az írások között lapozni lehessen. Igaz, ezt megoldhatnám mondjuk javasctipttel, de az nem olyan látványos. A lapozási technika megoldható flash5-ben is, de nincs mód - legalábbis nem ismerem - az egérrel történő vonszolásos lapozásra. ActionScriptben az írható elő, hogy egy egérklikkel elindítsak egy lapozást, előre, vagy hátra. Az FX-ben lehetőség van megfogni az egérrel a lap sarkát és mintha az újjammal tenném, elfordítani a lapot.
Mindemellett szeretném megtartani a jelenlegi tree-menűt, de flashban.


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 28)

Elnézést kérek, az Mx-et értettem a 05 helyett. Megtörténik, hogy eggyet gondol az ember és mást ir. Elég komplikéltan akrja az egészet elöállitani. Az nem rossz ötlet hogy léthatóan lapozni lehessen az oldalakat, azonban én sem vagyok biztos hogyan is lehetne azt elérni az Fx-en. Aznban ha lessz egy kis idöm rá belenézek és lám mit tudok elöéllitani. De muszály ez pontosan ilyen látható-interactive legyen?


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

Muszáj ? Semmi sem muszáj. :lol: A honlapom ahogy van, működik. Lehet, hogy elegendő a felső szalagba beletenni egy bannert, ami váltogatja a CanadaHun logót, a nevemet és közben átrohan rajta egy görbe orrú és vágott farkú vizes egér :lol: A honlap többi része tökéletesen működik, csak javascript van benne. Viszont nincs GuestBook, nincs számláló, nincs sok minden extra amit bele lehetne tenni. No ezért érdekel engem ez a tanfolyam, mert egy sima honlapot összepofozni ma már a FrontPage-vel vagy Dreamweaverrel nem nagy was ist das, de interaktívvá tenni, beleépíteni mondjuk azt, hogy a versek hallgathatók is legyenek, vagypéldául a Kutyavásár c. fikciónál a látogatóm oda érkezzen vissza ahol abbahagyta, ehhez már nem elég az alap. Örülnék ha ráklikkelnél a honlapomra és mondanál egy egészséges kritikát. Elsősorban a szinét szeretném megváltoztatni, hogy pasztel legyen, valami barnás stickkel, puha és nyugtató. Változtatni kellene a fontokon is, hogy könnyen legyen olvasható, könyvszerűbb legyen. Remélem érted, hogy mire gondolok.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 28)

Szeretnék én is jelentkezni!


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

Nézd meg légyszives ezt az oldalt AtAways, valami ilyesmi technikára gondoltam
http://www.iparigrafika.hu/pageflip/
vagy ez
http://www.actionscript.org/showMovie.php?id=459


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 29)

Kedves Efike,

Meglehet csinálni a lapozást az MX-ben, azonban sok vele a programálás. A kedvedért nekiálltam és programáltam meg tanúlmányoztam ma rajta azonban sok idöt és sok gondolkodásba kerül az egész -- álltalában ezért nem csinálok, vagy foglalkozok cifrább flash weblapok készitésével -- és mivel nem tudom mikor lessz még idöm nem tudom mikor fogom tudni esetleg befejezni.

Mindenesetre elö kell állits egy pár lapot az MX-ben ahhoz hogy a kúdot lehessen testelni. Na most azután egy action framet kell készits ahová ezt a fejezetlen kódot be kell tenni, de azért próbálkozz vele. Nem tudom menyire értesz ahhoz!? Itt a kód fele, próbálkozz még ötletet is ad ahhoz hogy körülbetül hogy is müködik a lapozó.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 29)

Szia AtAways,
gonosz vagy :lol: Most ki kell szállnom a netről, át kell mennem a másik gépre és el kell kezdeni a kísérletezést. Azt hiszem, hogy a legjobb az lesz, ha bedugok egy új HDD-t felinstallálom a systemet, a Falsh-t és a meglevő honlapomat, hogy ne kelljen sokat gépelni. Ez a kódsör érdekesebbé teszi a dolgot. Én úgy képzeltem, hogy megcsinálok egy lapozást, a lapozási mozit akárhányszor ismétlem és egy másik layerre felé teszem az új textet. Persze ez csak akkor szép, ha a text elgörbűl a lappal. 
Főzök még egy KV-t ( most nálunk hajnali 5,30 ) és nekiülök.
Köszi.


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 29)

Efike írta:


> Muszáj ? Semmi sem muszáj. :lol: A honlapom ahogy van, működik. Lehet, hogy elegendő a felső szalagba beletenni egy bannert, ami váltogatja a CanadaHun logót, a nevemet és közben átrohan rajta egy görbe orrú és vágott farkú vizes egér :lol: A honlap többi része tökéletesen működik, csak javascript van benne. Viszont nincs GuestBook, nincs számláló, nincs sok minden extra amit bele lehetne tenni. No ezért érdekel engem ez a tanfolyam, mert egy sima honlapot összepofozni ma már a FrontPage-vel vagy Dreamweaverrel nem nagy was ist das, de interaktívvá tenni, beleépíteni mondjuk azt, hogy a versek hallgathatók is legyenek, vagypéldául a Kutyavásár c. fikciónál a látogatóm oda érkezzen vissza ahol abbahagyta, ehhez már nem elég az alap. Örülnék ha ráklikkelnél a honlapomra és mondanál egy egészséges kritikát. Elsősorban a szinét szeretném megváltoztatni, hogy pasztel legyen, valami barnás stickkel, puha és nyugtató. Változtatni kellene a fontokon is, hogy könnyen legyen olvasható, könyvszerűbb legyen. Remélem érted, hogy mire gondolok.





Átfutottam az oldaladon és kritikt is tudnék sokat mondani, de a lenyeget mondom el. Elöször is a versek tetszettek, a veboldal meg egy általános weblap. Kezdésnek nagyon jó. De mint ahogy emlitetted, még sok minden mést lehetne belerakni. De abban semmi baj hogy javascript van benne, söt. A javascriptel sok mindent lehet elérni. 90 százaléka a weblapoknak mostan azt haszálja, kiveve a php, perl és maj nyelveket. Ugyanis a java könyebb és egyszerübb. Guestbook-ot is jávával feltehettél volna. A weboldalamon én is sok java és html kodot használok.

Na most, a a FrontPage és Dreamveawer-el sajnos nem csak sima hanem komolyabb söt interactive weblapokat is lehet késziteni, aki persze ért hozzuk. Ugyanakkor vidó, audió is elérhetö és ami a legkasszikusabb ezekben a programokban az a navigation system, meg még sok más. 

A fontok, háttér és még sok més ijen dolog elérhetö a css (cascading style sheet) használatával. Ez még egy nagyon klassz featureje egy weblapnak.

Ahhoz hogy egy weblap szép, interaktiv és érdekes legyen sok munka, tudás rejtöyködik mögotte. Ezért wan az hogy sokan megvásárolnak egy websablont és ök csak kitöltik. Gondolják minek töltsék az idöt tervezéssel, programálással stb. mikor más elökésziti a naggyát.


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 29)

Judit írta:


> Szeretnék én is jelentkezni!



Kedves Judit,

Szivesen látlak itten. Azonban a tanitást még nem tudom elkezdeni, mint ahogy tervezve volt, mert még a forum nincs beállitva - azon dolgozunk, hiszen a leckéket ide nem vegyithetem be - de hamarosan elindulunk.

Tarsd a szemed a topikon és én majd értesitek mindenkit.


----------



## AtAways (2004 November 29)

klari írta:


> Kaphatnánk egy kicsit bővebb információt? Milyen hosszú a tanfolyam? Mikor kezdődik és meddig tart? Hol lesz megtartva? Mennyibe kerül?
> Engem érdekelne.



Kedves Klári,

A tanfolyam az hosszabb ideig fog majd tartani, hiszen 1ö fejezetböl fog majd állni. Az elkezdésre még nim tudok pontos idöt megadni, ls itten egy külön kategoriában lesz megtartva. Az árat sem szabtam még ki, de véleményt privátba szivesen elfogadok.


----------



## AtAways (2004 December 9)

*Kezdödik*

*Kedves* erdeklödök és jelentkezök,

Ugy néz ki hogy az iskolát holnaptól el tudom kezdeni. Tehát *Dec. 9, 2004*-töl megtalálható a bevezetö és az elsö fejezet a _*Website iskola *_topikban. Minden fejezetnek külön *Kérdések* topikja lessz amiben majd az anyaggal kapcsolatosan bármilyen kérdésre válaszolni fogok. Kiszabok majd egy idöpontot is amikor élöben lehet feltenni nekem kérdéseket. Minden fejezet két napig lessz aktiv, max három. Ha minden tervek szerint beválik, akkor majd a fejezetek végén vizsga anyagokat is fogsz taláni. Amit saját érdekedért tennél, ajánlom ha elvégeznél. 

Minden érdeklödöt, tanulót szivesen fogadok és jó tanúlást meg sok szerencsét kivánok. Ha további kérdéseid vannak ezzel, vagy a tananyaggal kapcsolatosan, akkor kérlek irj ebbe a forumba, vagy küldhetsz privát üzenetet is. Álltalános információért irj a profileomban található email-re vagy Melittának. Remélem még leszünk többen is, hiszen két személyért nem tudom érdemes-e mindezt.

*Sok sikert* nektek is meg nekem is.


----------



## harangvirag (2004 December 9)

Sziasztok!
NAgyon orulok,hogy van lehetoseg megtanulni azt ami ugy nez ki megtanulhatatlan. :lol: 
Szeretnek en is jelentkezni ha meg nem kestem le. :lol:


----------



## klari (2004 December 9)

*Re: Kezdödik*



AtAways írta:


> Minden fejezet két napig lessz aktiv, max három.



Ez mit jelent? 2-3 nap után le lesz véve?
Ha én elutazom akkor kiesek néhány fejezetből?


----------



## harangvirag (2004 December 10)

EN kinyomtattam hogy ha "eltunik" :lol: ne erjen meglepetes ha elfelejtek valamit. :wink:


----------



## AtAways (2004 December 10)

*Re: Kezdödik*



klari írta:


> AtAways írta:
> 
> 
> > Minden fejezet két napig lessz aktiv, max három.
> ...



Bevallom, az volt a tervem. De rajta hagyom.


----------



## AtAways (2004 December 10)

Kedves harangvirág,

Ha netalán leveszem is vagy eltünik valami okok miatt akkor majd megtalálhatö lessz a weboldalamon. Majd bövebb információt kiteszek róla ide.


----------



## horanyi (2004 December 11)

*AtAways*

Szia AtAways! Szeretnék jelentkezni a tanfolyamra ! Remélem, még nem késtem le róla. A tesztet kitöltöttem. Üdv. Péti (horanyi)


----------



## horanyi (2004 December 11)

*AtAways*

Szia AtAways! Szeretnék jelentkezni a tanfolyamra ! Remélem, még nem késtem le róla. A tesztet kitöltöttem. Üdv. Péti (horanyi)


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 11)

Csak osszejon mar egy kis osztaly . :lol: 
Ataways hogy all az osztaly mindenki megjelent hianyzo nincs? :wink:


----------



## AtAways (2004 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Csak osszejon mar egy kis osztaly . :lol:
> Ataways hogy all az osztaly mindenki megjelent hianyzo nincs? :wink:



Hát reméljük is. Vannak azért hiányzók. Már azért mondom, mert számitásunk után a jelentkezök/résztvevök száma kisebb mint mire számitottunk. De biztos vagyok benne, hogy majd késöbb többen is résztvesznek.

Az eddigi tanúlók nagyrésze már próbálkozott a tesszten is, és elég jó eredményt ért el. Nem mondhatom hogy nem figyelnek oda, mert akkor hazudnék.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 11)

Tessek jelentkezni az oskolaba, akinek nincs weboldala! :idea: 
Az alapokat itt meg lehet tanulni! :lol: 
Minden tanulonak lesz egy sajat weboldala! :lol: 
Az Ataway KAresz es a canadahun ezt a lehetoseget adja mindenkinek. :wink: 


AKi megtanulja az alapokat beiratkozhat a kezop tanfolyamra is es utana mar tud vallalni jo penzert weboldal keszitest masoknak!
Ataway komoly szakember, is komoly iskolat csinal mostmar csak 
rajtatok mulik mikor kezdodik a sajat weblap keszito uzletetek :wink: :wink: 

Sok sikert a tanulashoz. :!:


----------



## AtAways (2004 December 27)

Kedves erdeklödök és tanulók, 

Újra elindúlt az iskola. Az elsö fejezet folytatása és a Második Fejezet már megtalálható a *Webdesign iskola *topikban. Minden fejezetnek külön Kérdések topikja van amiben az anyaggal kapcsolatosan bármilyen kérdésre válaszolok. Kiszabok majd egy idöpontot is amikor élöben lehet feltenni nekem kérdéseket. A vizsga megtalálható a Megjegyzés topikban. Amit saját érdekedért tennél, ajánlom ha elvégeznél. 

Minden érdeklödöt, tanulót szivesen fogadok és jó tanúlást meg sok szerencsét kivánok. Ha további kérdéseid vannak ezzel, vagy a tananyaggal kapcsolatosan, akkor kérlek irj ebbe a forumba, vagy küldhetsz privát üzenetet is. Álltalános információért irj a profileomban található email-re vagy Melittának. Remélem még leszünk többen is, hiszen pár személyért nem tudom érdemes-e mindezt. 

Sok sikert nektek is meg nekem is.


----------



## AtAways (2005 Január 16)

*Iskola*

*Nem égett le az iskola*.

Elnézést kérek mindenkitöl. Az elmúlt hetekben nem voltam itthon, elútaztam. Éppen a hétvégére kerültem haza, azért nem lehetett hallani rólam, tölem. Ezek ellenére nem tudtam az iskolával foglalkozni. Néhányan tudjátok milyen a hotelböl használni az internetet. 56k modem, lassú stb.

Ahogy hazajöttem máris nekiálltam és folytatom az iskolát. De az iskolát megváltoztattam. Az én javam részére és persye a tiétekre is. Úgygondolom mindanyiunknak könyebb és jobb lessz igy.

A harmadik fejezet megjelent az iskolával kapcsolatosan, azonban csak a következö linkre kattintva találod meg:
http://ataways.com/schoolm/ vagy Katt ide.

Különben is sok idöt vett fel nekem a vizsgák programálása, igyhát ezért is kellett hogy igy döntsek. Ez az új dolog nagyon klassz és egyszerü használni. Azonban nem tudtam a régi tanulókat betenni, és ezért megkérek minden régi meg új tagot hogy regisztráljon. Különben nem lehet másképpen a leckéket tanúlni. Ez csak biztonságunkért van igy megoldva, kölönben is magyarúl van minden és nagyon egyszerü.

Köszönöm a megértést és további jó tanulást kivánok mindenki számára.

A link: http://ataways.com/schoolm/ vagy Katt ide.

Ha kérdésetek van ide a fórumba vagy a suliba irjatok.


----------



## s12345 (2007 Március 30)

Nekem semmi nem jön be ezeken a linkeken :-(((


----------



## s12345 (2007 Március 30)

Bár régi a topic azért - ha aktuális valamilyen formában - érdekelne
Tetszik ez a lapozós e-book forma


----------



## Hannoka (2008 Október 20)

Nekem is tetszik ez a lapozós e-book forma. Hogy lehetne hozzaferni meg ehhez?


----------

